

Google+ seems to be appropriating shared Google Reader items - voidfiles
http://alexkessinger.net/2011/07/05/google-seems-to-be-appropriating-shared-google-reader-items/

======
cleverjake
broken link

[http://alexkessinger.net/2011/07/05/google-seems-to-be-
using...](http://alexkessinger.net/2011/07/05/google-seems-to-be-using-google-
reader-shared-items-2/)

but no links or anything other than someone thinking that they had stuff from
their reader in their plus stream. zero info.

~~~
voidfiles
Everything seems to be working now with the link. There is a link in that
article. I don't think that my google reader share was in my google+ I know it
is. I know that I shared that article in may, and google+ didn't come out till
last week.

I wasn't attempting to sound alarming either, I just thought it was odd that
something I shared in google reader is now appearing to be in my google+ feed,
especially because I didn't choose to share my google reader shared feed in
google+.

~~~
MattLaroche
They do this with Buzz too. It's super annoying, IMO, and not clear enough
boundaries between systems.

------
Vitaly
and the problem is?

